# Can I Store Chix Pot Pie in Fridge With Uncooked Crust?



## mrs. g (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello from England! I'm cooking for a friend whose son had surgery. He was due home today and I was planning on bringing over a chicken pot pie. Now he won't be home until tomorrow but I'm leaving town so I still need to deliver the pie. What's the best way to do that...
Deliver with uncooked crusts, cooked filling, and let his mom assemble? If possible, I would like it to be ready to pop in the oven. 
Can I put the cooked filling in the uncooked crust and let her store in the fridge for a day? 
Should I partially bake in oven, let her store in fridge, and then continue baking when ready to serve? 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lasnev1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes you can. Wrap in foil and freeze. When you are ready to serve them, bake a 400 degrees for 45 minutes to an hour, until crust is golden brown.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Either freeze it, as already suggested; deliver it with the crust separate and allow your friend to assemble; or, cook it all the way and allow your friend to reheat it.  Your other strategies of par-baking or holding assembled in the fridge, would result in a mushy crust.

BDL


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I thought I posted a reply to this earlier- before we moved to the new site....

I make chicken pot pies, individual sized, for my mother-in-law. The filling is completely cooked; I cool it completely, then cover with pastry. I don't use a bottom crust, and the dishes I use hold about 12 ounces. I brush the top of the dish with egg wash, put the crust on, then brush the pastry with egg wash. After I cut a vent, I wrap the pie tightly with plastic wrap then foil and freeze. She defrosts the pie in the fridge, then bakes it. Never a bad pie so far!


----------

